# "Teenage Hot-Rod Werewolves From Mars" Web Support? (and Setting Questions)



## SasquatchNightFever (Dec 22, 2004)

Howdy!

I may be blind, but I can't find any of the web support for "Teenage Hot-Rod..." on the site.  _EN World Gamer #2_ mentions details for Summerville and a recommended viewing list.  Are these available?

And if author Corey Reid is around, I have some questions for him regarding his vision of the setting.  (I'm not trying to nitpick on a delightful little game--on the contrary, I'm trying to find the intended logistics for a starting campaign.)

) The article doesn't really detail how the Townsfolk interact with the monsters in their midst.  Are the inhabitants of Summerville aware of the existence of Teenage Monsters and other assorted horrors?  Do they begrudgingly accept their presence, or do the residents as a whole maintain willful ignorance, like the whole Buffyverse "if I don't notice the monsters, they won't notice me" variety?

) There is a surprising lack of Teenage Mummies...especially since one is pictured on the cover!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh, this is my bad.  We have it, and I've handed it off to Russ to upload to the site.  I was actually surprised that issue 2 was out already.  I thought it'd be early January.

I'll ask the author if he'd be interested in writing up a Teenage Mummy class.  As for the townsfolk, it's my understanding that since the game is inspired by 50s movies and TV, the townsfolk would likely be blissfully ignorant of what dangers lurk in their midst.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2004)

There's a web expansion available on the ENP website.


----------



## SasquatchNightFever (Dec 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There's a web expansion available on the ENP website.





Could you provide the link, good sir?  I'm blind as a bat, apparently.


----------



## SasquatchNightFever (Dec 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There's a web expansion available on the ENP website.





Could you provide the link, good sir?  I'm blind as a bat, apparently.


----------



## arwink (Dec 22, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=misc

That should do it.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep.  It wasn't there when you first asked, but I added it as soon as I saw this thread.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 23, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'll ask the author if he'd be interested in writing up a Teenage Mummy class.



He is, kind of. Assuming he finds the time. Teenage Mummy was considered but was dropped in favour of Teenage Swamp Thing for reasons that probably seemed really good at the time.


			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> As for the townsfolk, it's my understanding that since the game is inspired by 50s movies and TV, the townsfolk would likely be blissfully ignorant of what dangers lurk in their midst.



And presumably remain so, no matter how many times horrible destruction threatens their quiet existence. I'm not sure THRWFM! supports long-term campaigns very well -- but it worked on Buffy (what IS the plural of "apocalypse"?) so there's no reason why it wouldn't work here. You could just try to arrange things so that very little evidence ever gets left behind, and the townsfolk tend to dismiss the kids' stories as "crazy juvenile delinquent" talk, OR you could go the other way and have the town start taking practical measures against the constant mayhem descending upon them.

Hope you like the Summerville material! There is a map -- RW, can ENWorld post that as well? And I did up stats for a couple of monsters that I can't remember if they got into the magazine or not.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I forgot the map.  Lemme see if I have it.


----------



## Verequus (Dec 24, 2004)

Barsoomcore, if you are the author, could you please clarify some points?

 1. From the monsters there are at least Big Bugs and Oozes from Beyound mentioned, but the stats are missing. Martians and Brains in Vats are included.

 2. Teenage Frankenstein: Is the type still Humanoid or actually Construct?

 3. Teenage Swamp Monster: Does really no one notice someone weird looking like the drawing suggests? Also there is no mentioning, what changes to the appearance is the usual "norm".

 4. Teenage Vampire: Is the type still Humanoid or actually Undead? Sunlight Vulnerability: Protect sunglasses even against the taking of a single action per round? Should I imagine this as becoming slower in everything? Have they to drink blood before they have the tenth level? At tenth level?

 5. Teenage Werewolf: Are they still penalized, if they run out of the duration, but are at least fifth level? Is my assuming correct, that they gain the tail as first as the availability of Total Wolf Out? What happens with their clothes at such a transformation?

 6. What happens, if the players show they monstrous abilities to the townfolk?

 7. Do the teenagers, ehm, players know at the beginning, that their companions are monsters?

 8. Who are the mentioned persons like Mary Lou?

 9. I've taken the freedom to convert the .doc into a .pdf, which is attached. Should I change some option? Maybe I could integrate the missing monsters and the answers, too.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 25, 2004)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Barsoomcore, if you are the author, could you please clarify some points?



Well, I'll try and do my best. Set your expectations low, is my advice.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 1. From the monsters there are at least Big Bugs and Oozes from Beyound mentioned, but the stats are missing. Martians and Brains in Vats are included.



That's true. But there's plenty of Big Bugs described in the Monster Manual.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 2. Teenage Frankenstein: Is the type still Humanoid or actually Construct?



Humanoid.

I considered making them Constructs (and Vampires Undead, and Werewolves Shapechangers, and Swamp Monsters Oozes), but it seemed like too much to me. Suddenly the PCs are immune to critical hits or whatever, and it's a lot of changes. I went with the more conventional route, even though I guess it doesn't make as much sense.

No reason you couldn't change that, though, if you thought you should. I won't tell.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 3. Teenage Swamp Monster: Does really no one notice someone weird looking like the drawing suggests? Also there is no mentioning, what changes to the appearance is the usual "norm".



I really wanted to keep those questions up to the DM and the player and the individual campaign. You could run a game where these kids are freaks and have to hide in the woods, or you could just run a game where everyone's like, "Oh yeah, that Mary Lou, she's slimy." And nobody freaks out about it.

Sorta the way nobody seems too surprised that Scooby-Doo can talk, you know?


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 4. Teenage Vampire: Is the type still Humanoid or actually Undead? Sunlight Vulnerability: Protect sunglasses even against the taking of a single action per round? Should I imagine this as becoming slower in everything? Have they to drink blood before they have the tenth level? At tenth level?



Humanoid. I'm not sure I understand the next question. If they're wearing sunglasses, everything's normal -- they can take full actions each round. Yeah, they become slower at everything -- they're so distracted dealing with that burning sun they can't get themselves going properly, they stumble around a lot, stuff like that.

They don't have to drink blood.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 5. Teenage Werewolf: Are they still penalized, if they run out of the duration, but are at least fifth level? Is my assuming correct, that they gain the tail as first as the availability of Total Wolf Out? What happens with their clothes at such a transformation?



Ah, that "extended transformation" rule was added in editing, so I can't really comment. I would say, though that the skill restrictions end when the the ability bonuses end, but the fatigue still applies after transforming back, no matter how long it's been. Though I dunno. Like I say, I didn't write that rule.

I'd say they gain the tail along with Legs, at 6th level.

What happens to their clothes is detailed in the rules.


			
				Teenage Hot-Rod Werewolves From Mars! said:
			
		

> When taking his alternate form, a Teenage Werewolf must drop any gear he is holding, and  tight clothing he is wearing may be ruined, though  of course he retains enough to keep his dignity  (these are PG-rated adventures, you know).





			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 6. What happens, if the players show they monstrous abilities to the townfolk?



What, do I have to do ALL the work? 

I don't know. Again, I wanted to leave that up to the DM. I think it could be fun either way.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 7. Do the teenagers, ehm, players know at the beginning, that their companions are monsters?



See above.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 8. Who are the mentioned persons like Mary Lou?



You don't know Mary Lou? How can you not know Mary Lou? EVERYONE knows Mary Lou.



Mary Lou is just a name. Do with it as you will.

Cool -- a pdf! Consult with RW as to what he wants to do with that.


----------



## Verequus (Dec 26, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Humanoid.
> 
> I considered making them Constructs (and Vampires Undead, and Werewolves Shapechangers, and Swamp Monsters Oozes), but it seemed like too much to me. Suddenly the PCs are immune to critical hits or whatever, and it's a lot of changes. I went with the more conventional route, even though I guess it doesn't make as much sense.
> 
> No reason you couldn't change that, though, if you thought you should. I won't tell.



 Some extra powers could be nice. Maybe that Teenage Vampires lose the the need to sleep or gain immunity to critical hits or something. Are the classes balanced with the d20 Modern classes? Or are they weaker as it is my impression?



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I really wanted to keep those questions up to the DM and the player and the individual campaign. You could run a game where these kids are freaks and have to hide in the woods, or you could just run a game where everyone's like, "Oh yeah, that Mary Lou, she's slimy." And nobody freaks out about it.
> 
> Sorta the way nobody seems too surprised that Scooby-Doo can talk, you know?



 The picture shows the Teenage Swamp Monsters as woody, not as oozy. I'm having difficulties to imagine an oozy human. Are they translucent?



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Humanoid. I'm not sure I understand the next question. If they're wearing sunglasses, everything's normal -- they can take full actions each round. Yeah, they become slower at everything -- they're so distracted dealing with that burning sun they can't get themselves going properly, they stumble around a lot, stuff like that.
> 
> They don't have to drink blood.



  You answered my question.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Ah, that "extended transformation" rule was added in editing, so I can't really comment. I would say, though that the skill restrictions end when the the ability bonuses end, but the fatigue still applies after transforming back, no matter how long it's been. Though I dunno. Like I say, I didn't write that rule.
> 
> I'd say they gain the tail along with Legs, at 6th level.
> 
> What happens to their clothes is detailed in the rules.



 Aren't the clothes transformed even in the Total Wolf Out? Also the involuntary transformation doesn't detail, which stage the werewolf assumes. The highest possible?

 Are the Martians in their Earthling disguise indistinguishable regarding their appearance from humans? The drawing shows some antennae.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 27, 2004)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Are the classes balanced with the d20 Modern classes?



No thought was made as to balancing the classes with d20 Modern classes. You're on your own, there.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> The picture shows the Teenage Swamp Monsters as woody, not as oozy. I'm having difficulties to imagine an oozy human. Are they translucent?



I always think of them as Swamp Thing. Sort of SLIMY, rather than oozy or woody.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Aren't the clothes transformed even in the Total Wolf Out? Also the involuntary transformation doesn't detail, which stage the werewolf assumes. The highest possible?



Nope, the clothes are always ruined. I don't think it's a big deal if you want to change that, though. And yes, involuntary transformation should always take the highest possible form. Good catch, that one.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Are the Martians in their Earthling disguise indistinguishable regarding their appearance from humans? The drawing shows some antennae.



Yes, it does. But yes, they are.


----------

